

Show HN: Low – totally silent video chat - saddino
http://getonlow.com

======
saddino
well we got blindsided by Yahoo! when they released Livetext while we were
still in stealth with a buggy MVP (in fact, TechCrunch broke the story the
same day we submitted to the App Store)

pro: we don't have the validate the concept anymore

con: now we're playing catch-up with an Internet giant

anyway, guess there's some solace in having the only alternative on iOS for
video texting without sound, and we still think our minimalist design is
pretty cool

help us keep morale up by checking it out, thanks!

~~~
johnsho
I like the minimalism but I think I would want to see more about the app
before having to go through the process of downloading it.

~~~
saddino
thanks for the comment! yeah our website is still our pre-launch placeholder
for testers so we'll start to work on something more product focussed

------
drvortex
Android, or it didn't happen for me.

